# How do you cut a Irregular shape field?



## Daner (Jun 18, 2008)

I have this one field that always gets me In a bind near the center.

I go all around the outside with my 1 pass (Discbine) then I start on the left and make four header rows ...then work towards the center...thats where I end up with 1/2 row and also rows running in to each other...what can I do to get away from this problem...please tell me how you would cut this field

Glad I found This site my 1st post

Cheers

Daner


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

Something like that i think you'll end up with point rows..or cut with the angle the whole way, put your short rows at the corner.


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

You never mentioned what you had? For a center-pivot or a self-propelled unit, assuming all those sides are as straight as your illustration ---- that's an easy field!

I'm with Devin on this one..... I'd either a) cut left to right, (straight rows, none overly short, none overly long, no merging into other rows, etc).

Or, if you insist on going somewhat up/down, then I'd pick a side, which ever is straightest, and work your way from one side to another, following the angle of the field. I wouldn't recommend this, you'd wind up with a few small rows in one of the top corners, and when doing headlands you'd be somewhat hard-pressed to turn around (assuming you have a pull-type).

Of course, if you have a side-pull, you're kind of over a barrel no matter how you look at it.

You only do one headland?


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm running a center-pivot mower so I have more options than a side-pull....

No matter what, when I open up a field, I always do my headlands, 6-8 of them.

Then, assuming it has at least one square side, I start on that side and work my way over.

If it doesn't, I pick a spot in the center of the field, usually at the drive-way, and eye-ball a straight row all the way to the back of the field, then I start working my away outwards from the center, finishing one half and then the other.

For things like that, a SP cutter would be nice.
-Josh


----------



## Daner (Jun 18, 2008)

My discbine Is a 1411 Newholland side pull...I allways end up with row running into each other in the center of the field


----------

